# Canon Direct is offering $100 off on new 100-400 pre-order for short time.



## Freddie (Nov 25, 2014)

http://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lenses-flashes/telephoto-zoom-lenses/ef-100-400mm-f45-56l-is-ii-usm

Free overnight shipping as well. Check it out quick as it might end soon. Get it direct!

The only caveat is they do collect sales taxes. I would end up paying US$2 more but still get overnight shipping.

They claim delivery is to start on December 29, 2014.


----------



## YuengLinger (Nov 25, 2014)

I don't see the $100 off, but thanks for showing a good source for preorder with free shipping.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2014)

There is no $100 off, and most places offer free shipping. You will, however, pay about $200 sales tax if you are in a State like Washington.

You can buy from PMI and get free 2 day shipping plus $43 ebay bucks.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Pre-Order-Canon-EF-100-400mm-F4-5-5-6L-IS-II-USM-Zoom-Lens-9524B002-New-/161481385106?pt=Camera_Lenses&hash=item25990a6492


----------



## RGF (Nov 25, 2014)

Not sure but Canon seems to charge for hood. Strange since all my other L lenses came with a hood


----------



## Freddie (Nov 25, 2014)

The $100 discount shows up at checkout. Try it, you can always back out. 
It's a general offer on all sales. I bought a BG-E16 and an LP-E6N from them and the discount was proportionate. There's also a special offer code for 15% more off but, unfortunately, it does not include cameras or lenses.
Yes, I would have to pay taxes as well. Now, if we lived in Montana or Oregon, it would probably be worth it.


----------



## Freddie (Nov 25, 2014)

*Lens Hood*

They do that for some reason. It's very perplexing at times. Just ignore that.
The hood is included with the lens. You just have to get used to the way the Canon site works.
It's an accessory listing and very confusing if you're not aware that it is included with the lens.


----------



## raptor3x (Nov 25, 2014)

RGF said:


> Not sure but Canon seems to charge for hood. Strange since all my other L lenses came with a hood



The always list the hood as additional accessory, even when it's included with the lens.


----------



## sanj (Nov 25, 2014)

Does anyone remember any time in the past there was a discount on a lens even _before_ it started shipping?


----------



## Freddie (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> Does anyone remember any time in the past there was a discount on a lens even _before_ it started shipping?



Well, no. If they weren't collecting my local sales tax, I'd be on it in a nanosecond though. Even then, it's a good deal for those in the right states.


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> Does anyone remember any time in the past there was a discount on a lens even _before_ it started shipping?



It's not a specific discount for this lens. I believe it just falls in with the "Spend more save more" promo. So you save 100 on purchases over 1k.


----------



## monkey44 (Nov 25, 2014)

Usually, but not always, B&H, Adorama, and other retailers follow up with the same discount Canon gives, as they don't want to lose sales ... so, watch for it before you commit - because the retailers collect no tax (unless NY) and ship free. 

IF you buy from retailer - you will (maybe) save the $100 and no tax, and free shipping -- so, a better deal if the retailers follow soon. Worth the wait to see, as you won't get the lens any earlier. 

Tax runs roughly $150, and this is a USA offer only. Limit ten per customer -- HA, I bet anyone that ordered TEN could get more than $100 off each.


----------



## Random Orbits (Nov 25, 2014)

sanj said:


> Does anyone remember any time in the past there was a discount on a lens even _before_ it started shipping?



CanonUSA did mess up when the 16-35 f/4 IS was announced. It was offered directly with a 10% discount for a short period of time. I thought Canon would cancel my preorder because it was a mistake, but they honored it.

2200 seems a bit high for a lens that is not a primary lens for a lot of people. And given the effective price reduction of the 24-70 f/2.8 II, 24-70 f/4 IS ($1500 at launch, really?) and 16-35 f/4 IS, people have caught on that there is a large premium for the early adopter. And how does it compare versus the Tamron 150-600 and the new Sigmas? I'm waiting for the reviews, but even the Canon comes out favorably, I'll probably wait for a year for the price to settle a bit.


----------



## JorritJ (Nov 25, 2014)

Well, at least the ship date makes me worry less about the delay on my own pre-order. Initially they stated early December, but it's been pushed back to end of December... wondered why that was. Now I think the 29th is official release date?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

sanj said:


> Does anyone remember any time in the past there was a discount on a lens even _before_ it started shipping?


 
Yes, they removed it as soon as someone discovered the error.


----------



## mr_hyde (Nov 26, 2014)

I had to pull the trigger as i do live in Oregon and will be moving back to Germany next Year where they will charge currently 2199 eur which is about 2750us. However this includes 19% VAT.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

I agree on everything above...

- If you buy from Canon, you'll pay $150 or more on sales tax regardless of a discount, so buy from other sellers.
- Buying early assures you of paying the highest price the lens will probably ever be in its life.
- $2200 is a lot for the lens. Just like it was a lot for the 70-200 v2 and 24-70 v2. (Now look at them.)
- The Hood does come with the lens.
- This lens should be a big winner if it follows the track record of the previous v2 lenses released in the last couple years.

And I assume everyone noticed that the zoom and focus rings are reversed on this lens just like they reversed them on the 70-300L. :-\ Must be the 'new normal' for Canon now. Dang! That drives me nuts. I love holding the 70-200 with the tripod collar on my palm and using one finger to zoom the 70-200 just like butter. 8)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 26, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I agree on everything above...
> 
> - If you buy from Canon, you'll pay $150 or more on sales tax regardless of a discount, so buy from other sellers.
> - Buying early assures you of paying the highest price the lens will probably ever be in its life.
> ...


 
I believe that the reversed control rings is due to the rear focus design. It improved IQ enough that it was worth having to swap positions. I doubt if we will see this except for telephoto zooms. Its also difficult to design for a TC with that moving rear element, but they did it.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 26, 2014)

Aw man, *Mt. Spokane*! I don't wanna hear about physics, engineering or science. I just want _rainbow unicorns_ blowing out the end of the lens! Changing the zoom/focus rings _kills the unicorns_! And _I WANT MY RAINBOW UNICORNS_! (Said with the accent of _Lt. Aldo Raine_ from the movie _Inglourious Basterds_.)


----------



## markesc (Nov 27, 2014)

I think we may be in for a surprise if one got in early enough:

"Expected availability: December 15 2014"

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html?gclid=CPm2x8PQmcICFYZbfgodcoYA4Q


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2014)

markesc said:


> I think we may be in for a surprise if one got in early enough:
> 
> "Expected availability: December 15 2014"
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1092632-REG/canon_9524b002_ef_100_400mm_f_4_5_5_6l_is.html?gclid=CPm2x8PQmcICFYZbfgodcoYA4Q


 
From a week ago.

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=23762.msg465201#msg465201


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> Well ... I'd like to announce I just received the first lens today in the post from my pre-order of the 100-400II.
> Knock on the door ... delivery .. not expecting anything today ... open the box ... I see 100-400 .. thinking wow, first one in the world to be delivered ... looking for the II on the end of the lens name .... nup .. idiots sent me the version I ....
> I'm now listed as being "order done" ..... invoice says 100-400 II and the price is $2,599 ... Idiots.
> 
> Back to "still waiting" .. with the added hassle now to re-package and send back ... as well talk to some guy on the phone to explain it all.


 
Just to clarify, was that Canon Australia? _ Did they offer $100 off as well?_


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 27, 2014)

Omni Images said:


> No, I ordered through Ted's camera stores .... it was shipped from the Melbourne store, I'm in South Coast NSW.
> It's just gone 8.30 am here now and their online phone line will be open .. time to explain to someone there now.


 
OK.

The topic was about Canon direct in the USA, I didn't think you were discussing the same thing.


----------

